# Abu Dhabi Airport to Dubai Internet City Taxi Charges



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hello,

Can you please give me an estimate of taxi charges from Abu Dhabi Airport to Holiday Inn Express hotel in Dubai Internet City?

Do I need to make a reservation? Thanks!


Thanks
Regards,
Ali

Sent from my iPad


----------



## islam24 (Jul 23, 2013)

Taxi Charge (one way): د.إ.‏30.00 AED


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

islam24 said:


> Taxi Charge (one way): د.إ.‏30.00 AED


you did see that it was Abu Dhabi to Dubai, right?

probably nearer 300, than 30...


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> Hello,
> 
> Can you please give me an estimate of taxi charges from Abu Dhabi Airport to Holiday Inn Express hotel in Dubai Internet City?
> 
> ...


Will probably be in 200-250 range. You do not need a reservation. There is also an area where you can pick up a sedan instead of doing a taxi which will end up being about the same price and a more comfortable ride. Those are fixed price based on where you are going, a taxi will just run the meter


----------



## islam24 (Jul 23, 2013)

only 30


----------



## islam24 (Jul 23, 2013)

vantage said:


> you did see that it was Abu Dhabi to Dubai, right?
> 
> probably nearer 300, than 30...


 If you are pressed for time and don't want the long waiting times associated with using the Public RTA Dubai Buses going around Dubai Emirate area (the trade of of low price is longer travelling time to destinations) and don't want to spend a lot in booking private tours or getting rental cars (parking in dubai can be expensive) then the best mode to go from point A to Point B will be the Dubai Taxis.

there are many taxi companies in Dubai but the largest and most numerous are the Dubai Taxi are owned by the dubai government via the RTA. they have a fixed flag down rate of 6 AED from 6:00 am to 10:00 pm and 7 AED from 10:00 pm to 6:00 am if called via telephone or dispatch center and 3 and 3.50 AED (6 am to 10 pm and 10 pm to 6 am respectively) if hailed on the road.

the government dubai taxis have an assortment of car models but have the same pink and white color. while other taxi companies have a yellow and white or blue and white and green and white.

an example: a taxi ride from Burjuman Mall to Dubai Mall will cost 23 AED on the average.

according to their website:

All DTC taxis are subject to the following conditions:
•Minimum taxi fare is 10 AED
•The journey is free if the meter is not operated.
•Sharjah Emirate and Northern Emirates fare (either going or passing) will be charged an extra 20 AED.
•Customers departing from Mina Rashid Port into Dubai will be charged an extra 20 AED on their fare.

Booking vehicle by Reservation and Distribution:
•The starting meter fare is 6 AED from 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.
•The starting meter fare is 7 AED from 10:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.

• Starting meter fare

From 6:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.
Hired on Road / Street Pickup 3 AED
Booking through Dispatch Center 6 AED
Airport 20 AED
From 10:00 p.m. to 6:00 a.m.
Hired on Road / Street Pickup 3.50 AED
Booking through Dispatch Center 7 AED
Airport 20 AED

• Meter fare for 292 Meters: 0.50 AED
• Meter fare for 1 kilometer: 1.71 AED

you can book a taxi by calling their number at +971 042080808


----------



## islam24 (Jul 23, 2013)

Meter fare for 292 Meters: 0.50 AED

you can book a taxi by calling their number at +971 042080808


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

islam24 said:


> If you are pressed for time and don't want the long waiting times associated with using the Public RTA Dubai Buses going around Dubai Emirate area (the trade of of low price is longer travelling time to destinations) and don't want to spend a lot in booking private tours or getting rental cars (parking in dubai can be expensive) then the best mode to go from point A to Point B will be the Dubai Taxis.
> 
> there are many taxi companies in Dubai but the largest and most numerous are the Dubai Taxi are owned by the dubai government via the RTA. they have a fixed flag down rate of 6 AED from 6:00 am to 10:00 pm and 7 AED from 10:00 pm to 6:00 am if called via telephone or dispatch center and 3 and 3.50 AED (6 am to 10 pm and 10 pm to 6 am respectively) if hailed on the road.
> 
> ...



What's the point in posting Dubai taxi information? The OP asked about taxi from ABU DHABI.


----------



## NjxNA (Jan 13, 2013)

QOFE said:


> What's the point in posting Dubai taxi information? The OP asked about taxi from ABU DHABI.


And even from Dubai Int. Airport wouldn't be less than 70...


----------



## AlfromScotland (Nov 24, 2012)

You can get the free bus from Abu Dhabi airport to Dubai airport then get s taxi for around 70AED


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

AlfromScotland said:


> You can get the free bus from Abu Dhabi airport to Dubai airport then get s taxi for around 70AED


Where does this bus leave from? Can you carry couple of luggage bags?


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Where does this bus leave from? Can you carry couple of luggage bags?


I just read on Etihad website that they have a bus from Abu Dhabi Airport to Dubai Marina. It sounds like it is free for Etihad passengers of the day.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

rahzaa said:


> I just read on Etihad website that they have a bus from Abu Dhabi Airport to Dubai Marina. It sounds like it is free for Etihad passengers of the day.


That was going to be my next question, are you traveling Etihad? 

Then as you noticed there is a free bus to Dubai Marina Mall, and from there you could get a cab, which would be only about 25 to DIC.


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

islam24 said:


> If you are pressed for time and don't want the long waiting times associated with using the Public RTA Dubai Buses going around Dubai Emirate area (the trade of of low price is longer travelling time to destinations) and don't want to spend a lot in booking private tours or getting rental cars (parking in dubai can be expensive) then the best mode to go from point A to Point B will be the Dubai Taxis.
> 
> there are many taxi companies in Dubai but the largest and most numerous are the Dubai Taxi are owned by the dubai government via the RTA. they have a fixed flag down rate of 6 AED from 6:00 am to 10:00 pm and 7 AED from 10:00 pm to 6:00 am if called via telephone or dispatch center and 3 and 3.50 AED (6 am to 10 pm and 10 pm to 6 am respectively) if hailed on the road.
> 
> ...


Lots of useful info there, spewed off a website, but TOTALLY IRRELEVANT!

A. B. U. D. H. A. B. I. To Dubai.............


----------



## IzzyBella (Mar 11, 2013)

When we got a *limo* from Abu Dhabi Airport to Al Barsha it was 300dhr 
When OH got a *taxi* from Abu Dhabi Airport to Marina it was ~250dhr


----------

